# Western 2000 Tailgate Spreader Problem



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I bought a new Western 2000 tailgate spreader over the summer. Now that I have had a chance to use it, it doesn't work very good. It seems the salt "binds" inside of it. There is an auger at the very bottom, and that just hollows out a spot in the salt it stops spreading. You then have to get out and kick it or take the cover off and push the salt down around the auger. It will then spread for another 30 seconds or so, and the same thing happens. This is good dry salt that has never been wet and always kept inside. I havn't had a chance to ask the dealer about this yet, but wonder if anyone else with this same spreader has had this poblem?

The first picture is of inside when the salt is "hollowed out" around the auger, and the next is the outside of the unit, just so you could see the unit itself.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

.........................................


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

................................................


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

The salt may be to fine. I had problems with our tailgate units due to trying to run bulk or fine salt if it is to fine it will need a vibrator to run fine bulk salt


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Yep. A vibrator will take care of your needs. Don't run bulk through this though, because it won't take it. Bulk clogs up in the single stage spreaders.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

No, its bulk. That sucks, my Western Pro Flo spreader I always ran bulk through and it worked great. Looks like I'm getting a vibrator, as I use way to much to mess with bags.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

yup had the same issues with mine, you have to run bagged salt if you dont have a vibrator. Buy the vibrator and youll be set


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks again, looks like I'm buying the vibrator.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

was gonna say need a vibrator, or if you take it apart and get the shaft out... you could have some 1/4" rod welded on to it... and it will stop the hallowing .


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

deckboys;657176 said:


> was gonna say need a vibrator, or if you take it apart and get the shaft out... you could have some 1/4" rod welded on to it... and it will stop the hallowing .


I was thinking that same thing. I noticed in your signature that you have the same spreader, did you try this, and if so how did it work?


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

just 2 short rods maybe 3 inches, just long enough to make what ever sticks comes loose... works fine for me... mostly the problem is when you drive with the salt in the hopper it will pack together, that is why you get the hollow. at least what i have noticed.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a Fisher 2000 same exact thing as your western. I switched to bulk salt this year. The same thing happened to mine. I believe the particles are finer in bulk ,anyway. I installed a vibrator from Central Parts . com. They have an ad banner above on plowsite , top just right of center . The unit was a Karrier 80 with the wiring harness and switch 198.00 shipped to the shop. Installed it loaded the hopper with 600Lbs of the wettest salt i could find .When i turned on the spreader it started to bind up because of the weight .I went to the back, turned the spinner until it was free . Turned the spreader back on w/ the the vib Emptied the whole hopper w/ no problem at all this thing works awesome. Just remember if you get too much wet material packed around the spinner you will have to manually turn it to free it up before you start spreading .Try it yo will be happy


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

xc23;658726 said:


> I have a Fisher 2000 same exact thing as your western. I switched to bulk salt this year. The same thing happened to mine. I believe the particles are finer in bulk ,anyway. I installed a vibrator from Central Parts . com. They have an ad banner above on plowsite , top just right of center . The unit was a Karrier 80 with the wiring harness and switch 198.00 shipped to the shop. Installed it loaded the hopper with 600Lbs of the wettest salt i could find .When i turned on the spreader it started to bind up because of the weight .I went to the back, turned the spinner until it was free . Turned the spreader back on w/ the the vib Emptied the whole hopper w/ no problem at all this thing works awesome. Just remember if you get too much wet material packed around the spinner you will have to manually turn it to free it up before you start spreading .Try it yo will be happy


I just ordered the vibrator from cpw. My question is, do you turn it on and let it run the entire time you spreading, or do you just turn it on when the salt binds, and then turn it off once it starts flowing again?


----------

